# Jpeter - the papacy - the number sign ... 153



## Calvin Cormier (Oct 26, 2014)

Peter – THE PAPACY – THE NUMBER SIGN … 153

Each and every pope is considered to be “Peter” … each and every pope is titled … “The *Image *And Successor Of Peter”… Peter is their “rock”. 
Jesus is our Rock.

When Pope Paul VI met the gathered reporters prior to addressing the United Nations, he said “Do you know who I am? *My name is Peter*”.

Simon Peter saith unto them, I go a fishing. They say unto him, We also go with thee. They went forth, and entered into a ship immediately; and that night they caught nothing. John 21:3.

Then Jesus saith unto them, Children, have ye any meat? They answered him, No. And he said unto them, Cast the net on the *right side* of the ship, and ye shall find. They cast therefore, and now they were not able to draw it for the multitude of fishes. John 21:5-6.

Simon Peter went up, and drew the net to land full of great fishes, an hundred and fifty and three (153): and for all there were so many, yet was not the net broken. John 21:11

Note that Peter was associated with the counting or adding of the 153, even though Jesus *did not* designate anyone to do this.

You will recall that Jesus *changed* Saul’s name to Paul … but, Jesus
*added* the word “Peter” to Simon.

The word “Peter” is small stone, and during biblical times, small stones were used for “counting”. Almost forgotten today, but the Reformation saints declared the papacy to be the 666 beast of Revelation. 

Using simple A-1 … Z= 26 … … … … … *SIMON AND Peter = 153 *

WHY DID GOD PLACE 153 FISH IN THE NET?

To identify “Satan” as personified by “Peter” representing the *future* papacy. Each pope is considered to be … *THE IMAGE OF Peter = 153*

The book of John has been referred to as the Book of Signs.
The word “signs” occurs *17* times in this book. It was Augustine that pointed out that the sum of the numbers 1 to 17 add to … 153

Here is wisdom. Let he who hath understanding count the number …
IQ = intelligence quotient. Our 9th letter is “I” … our 17th is “Q”
*9 X 17 = 153*

The sum of the numbers 1 to 26 (A-Z) adds up to … 351

The Jew reads from the right side. If you (Gentile) “cast your eyes” from the same side that Jesus instructed the net be cast, you will see … 351

Note that John 21 refers to the sea by it’s *Roman* name Sea of Tiberius,
rather than the Sea of Galilee.

Jesus only addressed one other person … “Satan”. *Mark* 8:33
You guessed it … Peter… and asked him three times if he loved Him.
Another sign would be “go tell his disciples … *and Peter*”. Mark 16:7

Vincent’s Word Studies notes (pg 177) that Peter was only “named” and not “appointed” as one of the 12 apostles.

What Jesus is doing (here and elsewhere) is indicating to us that there is a *real Peter* (and a real Mary) … and drawing our attention to the blasphemous distortion that the Church of Rome was about to turn Peter and Mary into.

Shortly after the “counting” of the 153, Jesus said to Peter.

Verily, verily, I say unto thee, When thou wast young, thou girdedst thyself, and walkedst whither thou wouldest; but when thou shalt be old, thou shalt stretch forth thy hands, and *another *shall gird thee, and carry thee whither thou wouldest not. John 21:18

(are you old enough to remember when popes were literally carried?)

This spake Jesus *signifying *by what death Peter should glorify God.

When God destroys Mystery, Babylon, that great city that has reigned over kings of the earth, Vatican City …the death and destruction of “Peter’s Church” will truly glorify our great God. Rev 17 and 18.

Jesus tells those within it … come out of her my people.

One of the songs of the victors of understanding over the image, mark and number is the Song of Moses. Rev 15:3 

*PSALM OF MOSES = 153*

Regarding Rev *15:3*, do you think our Lord would know how His chapters and verses would finally be numbered? duh!

Why is Peter associated with the counting and God’s number sign 153?

*NUMERIC PROOF = 153
TO REVEAL SATAN = 153
COUNT THE BEAST = 153*

The distinguished Professor J.A. Emerton points out that the number 153 has proved a puzzle to commentators, but it is widely believed that there is some symbolic significance in the number but no interpretation has won universal acceptance.

In the Journal Of Theological studies vol 9 page 86, Emerton states that 
*this does not exclude the possibility that this number is to be interpreted by the principle of gematria similar to the numbering of the beast of Rev 13:18.
*
*APPLY WISDOM = 153
A NUMBERING SIGN = 153*

Biblical gematria is not some form of Satanic “numerology”.
As indicated by Rev 13:18 it is simply a *letter* used as a *number*.

*LETTER NUMBER = 153
*
It comes from the Greek “geometria” meaning “earth measures”.

*EARTH MEASURES = 153*

Is there a biblical association between the original 6 “Roman” numerals and our Lord’s number 153 as a numbering sign? 

*I * = 1 
*V* = 5
*X* = 10 .... ... ... *ROMAN NUMBERS = 153*
*L* = 50 
*C* =100
*D* =500
* 666*

Sir Isaac Newton, scientist and Bible student had this to say: “If God was so angry with the Jews for not searching more diligently into the prophecies which He had given them to know Christ by, why should we think He will excuse us for not searching into the prophecies which He hath given us to know Antichrist by?”

Newton had no doubt as to the identity of Antichrist and the Whore of Babylon … that is, the Church of Rome and its pope.

In Newton’s mind, the task of the scholar was to show that biblical prophecies had been fulfilled in historical events. One could know, however, only *after* the event, and it was not for the student of prophecy to become a prophet … until the event occurred, the prophecies pertaining to it could well remain obscure. This was an important point for Newton … *all would become clear in due course.*

With this mindset, Sir Isaac would definitely not be a futurist, for they relish to tell us what is “going to happen”.

I close, noting that the victors of understanding over the beast and his number sing the song of Moses. One of Moses songs is Deut 32 … it is called the “Song of the Rock” and is visually very unusual in the Torah.

“Peter” is their rock … Jesus is our Rock.

For their rock is not as our Rock … Dt 32 vs 31
Where are their gods, their rock in whom they trusted. Dt 32 vs 37

ccc


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 26, 2014)

Wasn't this same thing posted a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep. And it annoys the house cat.


----------

